
HP is shipping audio drivers with a built-in keylogger - ValentineC
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/05/11/hp-is-shipping-audio-drivers-with-a-built-in-keylogger/
======
dabber
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14314795)

